

SQL Developer’s “Securely” Encrypted Passwords - lukaseder
http://blog.jooq.org/2014/06/05/sql-developers-securely-encrypted-passwords/

======
a_bonobo
I love it when people put StackOverflow links into comments - the discussion
there explains the much better than 99% of people's comments could ever do..
It also shows a certain humble way, too often I've seen people copy answers
from SO and then try to pass them off as their own.

~~~
kjs3
"I googled a bit...Parts of the source code were borrowed..."

He's really not even trying to hide it. But at least he released the code he
cribbed from other people under a liberal license. Ug.

